# ACS Work Experience Consideration While Part Time Study After New Rules



## harbhar (Oct 12, 2013)

Respected Forum Members,

This is my first post and I am very happy to part of such a community where a wealth of knowledge is shared. 

I have a question and I did search through previous posts. There are couple of similar ones but they don't seem to be recent after the new rules of experience equation by ACS.

I have applied for ACS with following details:

1) Work Experience:
07/2006 to 08/2013 (7 years 1 month)
Single company, have both 'Full Time' and '40 hrs/week' words in experience letter
Work related to my education so only 2 years will be deducted by ACS

2) Graduation:
BE (CS) - 2002 to 2006 (4 years) - Full time

3) Masters:
MS (CS) BITS Pilani - 2007 to 2009 - Part Time


I did my bachelors before job and I did my masters during job as part time course. I have read in previous post that ACS considers masters and also my experience. 

With the new ACS rules coming in, I have few questions:

1. Will my work experience be considered 5 years ( 7 - 2 deduction by ACS)?
2. Will my work experience be considered 3 years ( 7 - 4 from the completion of my masters)
3. Will the DIAC agree with ACS on the above situation or they have own rules in this case?

I submitted my ACS 2 months back and I am repenting for adding masters. My whole aspiration to AU depends on this as I get 65 with 5+ years else 60 points.

Has someone gone through this situation after new ACS rules? Any response from members is highly appreciated.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## harbhar (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Expat Seniors and other members,

Can someone help me by answering my question? I am eagerly waiting for any replies.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamm (Oct 22, 2013)

*ACS's New below the belt shot*

ACS has announced 2 levels of assessments

1) Temporary Graduates - Masters or Bachelor degree from an Australian Institute
2) Permanent Skilled Graduates - Masters or Bachelor degree
+ either 1 year of industry experience in Aus
0r Professional Year

And they are supposed to announce this on Friday, 25 October 2013

It has put students like myself who were ready with rest of their documents and just an evaluation from ACS pending. A complete batch of students and all the new ones will go through the same.... 

They have ripped the code of ethics the claim to uphold. Utter Shame
I'll have to wait another year and put another 12 grand for literally worthless piece of mockery (Professional Year). 

This has to STOP!!

I'll be starting a thread, all the affected ones are welcome to join in and lets see if we could barricade all this.


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a similar query. So, how did the ACS assessment go for you?


----------



## harbhar (Oct 12, 2013)

hgan_16 said:


> I have a similar query. So, how did the ACS assessment go for you?


I got a positive assessment even for the period where I did my post graduation while working. So, to simplify, what I understood is that, if you are able to show the work experience of atleast 20 hours per week, ACS will consider that. I had shown 40 hours per week as mine was a part time self study based.

Hope this answer helps!


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

harbhar said:


> I got a positive assessment even for the period where I did my post graduation while working. So, to simplify, what I understood is that, if you are able to show the work experience of atleast 20 hours per week, ACS will consider that. I had shown 40 hours per week as mine was a part time self study based.
> 
> Hope this answer helps!


This is great news. So from what I understood is that, ACS considered your experience for the time you were doing part time post graduation. What about DIAC? Did DIAC count those 2 years or work experience and did not deduct it?

I will be completing 5 years of work-ex this November. But as you explained, if ACS and DIAC both consider the work-ex as relevant while i was doing my part time post graduation, so they won't deduct those 2 years (after completing my graduation degree) and i will be eligible for those 5 points for work ex anytime before November as well? Please let me know if my understanding is correct in this regard or not?


----------



## harbhar (Oct 12, 2013)

> This is great news. So from what I understood is that, ACS considered your experience for the time you were doing part time post graduation. What about DIAC? Did DIAC count those 2 years or work experience and did not deduct it?


Not sure about the DIAC yet. I have applied for my visa and yet to get back the reply from CO. I believe they honour ACS assessment.



> I will be completing 5 years of work-ex this November. But as you explained, if ACS and DIAC both consider the work-ex as relevant while i was doing my part time post graduation, so they won't deduct those 2 years (after completing my graduation degree) and i will be eligible for those 5 points for work ex anytime before November as well? Please let me know if my understanding is correct in this regard or not?


The simple way to understand is that as post graduation wont fetch any extra points, you can for now ignore and think that you just have done your graduation. Next is to ask how many years of experience from the time of graduation for which you can show minimum of 20 hours per week? I assume in your case its 5 years and I assume you did your PG within these 5 years.

Then out of those 5 years, ACS would do the appropriate reduction of work experience years by 2 or 4 years and would consider the remaining years for assessment. If your job is relevant to your studies, then it will be reduced by 2. So, you would be positively assessed for 3 years for which you can claim 5 points.

In my case, my total experience was 7 years from my graduation out of which 2 got equated and got assessed for remaining 5 years for which I have claimed 10 points. So, essentially, my part time post graduation did not had any effect at all. But make sure to add it even though it does not matter. Never hide anything.


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright, now it makes sense. So, you suggest that I should wait till I complete 5 years of work-ex and that will happen in November and after that only I should file my EOI to claim those 5 points?

As of now I have 55 points(Age+IELTS+Qualification) without considering the work-ex, and for those extra 5 points either I need to go for SS or wait till I complete 5 years of work-ex?


----------



## harbhar (Oct 12, 2013)

November is little far. Check your timelines. Take SS option if you can't wait. 

Few points to note:

1. Rules changes yearly by around July. DIAC increased the visa fee and made changes to the ACS assessment (the reduction criteria) this year. Don't know what will be for next.

2. After November 2014, just with 60 points, depending on your code, you may have to wait long before you get the invitation.

I have applied under 180 and this is all I know around it. I am not sure about the rules for 190. So, make an educated decision whether to proceed now with SS or wait.


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright, Thanks a lot for your quick response. I will discuss all my options with my agent and see what's the best for me.


----------



## ksuren (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This is my first message and its nice to see couple of knowledge mariners with crystal clear thoughts in the group. Please answer

I have a query similar to other queries on ACS assessment but it is slight different because of distance education.

Have not applied in ACS yet:-

1) Work Experience:
07/2001 to 03/2015 (14+ years )
Multiple companies

The last 10+ Years experience is with two companies (2.9 Years + 7.7 Years) as business analyst 
--Reference/Recommendation letters provided by Seniors for the last and the current company because my organisation does not have policy to provide the details of profile in writing.
--Salary slip First and Latest is duly attested by HR to attach it with recommendation letter as an extra document required by ACS

2) Graduation:
B.Com (Commerce) - 1996 to 1999 (3 years) - Full time

3) Diploma:
Post Graduate Diplioma in IT -2001-2002 ( 1 Year) - Distance Education/Part time

4) Masters:
MSc (Computer Science) - 2003 to 2004 -Distance Education/Part time

I did my masters during my job and my bachelors is not related to my profession. I understood from previous posts that ACS will consider experience after Masters degree. In my case MSc (Computer Science- Part time) is completed in July-2004

1. Will my work experience be considered 8 years ( 10 - 2 Years deduction by ACS)?
2. How many points be given to my education qualifications (MSc computer science and PGDIT (both Part time)

Cheers
KS


----------



## Soulistik (Nov 2, 2015)

dear,

any updates on your situation?


----------



## sachin.tishu (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi,

I have same situation like you,

Did you get your ACS assessment with Masters. Is it considered as ICT Major or Minor. is there deduction of experience for education fulfillment?
How many points you are getting only for Education qualification?
Did you need to submit RPL?


----------



## sachin.tishu (Jul 8, 2016)

ksuren said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first message and its nice to see couple of knowledge mariners with crystal clear thoughts in the group. Please answer
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have same situation like you,

Did you get your ACS assessment with Masters. Is it considered as ICT Major or Minor. is there deduction of experience for education fulfillment?
How many points you are getting only for Education qualification?
Did you need to submit RPL?


----------

